# [CLOSED] Turnips @ 531



## Gracelia (Mar 28, 2020)

My turnip prices are at 531 bells. Island name: Puccho.

I am only doing this until 1:00PM EST.

Coming over:
1. Post with your: ISLAND NAME + CHARACTER NAME
2. I will take only 2 people at a time.
3. When I am ready for you, I will send a PM with the Dodo code.
4. *WAIT* for everyone to finish selling, come outside the shop when done. I will *end* the session when all are out. Please don't leave on your own.
5. Please don't leave me any bells -- I'm okay in them. However, I would appreciate any furniture so I can catalogue them~ or 1 random flower is okay too.


For anyone who previously came over but had the connection error and as a result didn't get to sell turnips, let me know!


----------



## Sakuranbo (Mar 28, 2020)

Can I come sell some turnips? My character is Hana from Shioike.


----------



## Ameer (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi! May I come and sell turnips? Only bought a few turnips this round. Would appreciate it!

Mayor Ameer of Ajloun


----------



## Movastra (Mar 28, 2020)

*Can I visit?*

Can I please come over to sell turnips ?

Name: Kat
Island: Yggdrasil


----------



## Cirice (Mar 28, 2020)

May I come? My name and island are in my signature.


----------



## Senni (Mar 28, 2020)

Serenity (town name) user Senniursa! 

fc SW-1812-0520-2728 I have pink tulips if you'd like one (fully grown or plucked up 2 u!)


----------



## Jaden (Mar 28, 2020)

Would love to be a turnip-ionaire! My Island's name is Moon with user Jaden


----------



## jozial (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd like to come, please!

I'm Sylph from Serenity


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 28, 2020)

Sakuranbo said:


> Can I come sell some turnips? My character is Hana from Shioike.





Ameer said:


> Hi! May I come and sell turnips? Only bought a few turnips this round. Would appreciate it!
> 
> Mayor Ameer of Ajloun



Group 1
Please be ready~ I will be about 5 minutes! I will PM you both a code.


----------



## encrown (Mar 28, 2020)

hi! id like to visit if you dont mind. im gyunu from eifersucht!


----------



## H2406 (Mar 28, 2020)

I would love to come as well - Hardy from Haradise


----------



## tophergasm (Mar 28, 2020)

Heyo! Sent you a PM but i figured I’d get in line here too. I’m Boochugal from The Moment!


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 28, 2020)

Movastra said:


> Can I please come over to sell turnips ?
> 
> Name: Kat
> Island: Yggdrasil





Cirice said:


> May I come? My name and island are in my signature.



I'll be ready for you both in about 5 minutes or so! Let me know if you're still available by liking this post. Will send a PM once done.


----------



## SooShee (Mar 28, 2020)

*Turnips Exhange*

My name is SooShee and im from Orenji!


----------



## Awhburn (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi,
Can I please sell turnips at your island? I’m Nadine from Willowtide


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 28, 2020)

Ameer looks like you missed the opening, I'll move on. You can post here again once avail.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 28, 2020)

Gracelia said:


> My turnip prices are at 531 bells. Island name: Puccho.
> 
> I am only doing this until 1:00PM EST.
> 
> ...



thank you again for this...


----------



## SooShee (Mar 28, 2020)

*Turnips Exhange*

My name is  SooShee from Orenji!


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 28, 2020)

Senni said:


> Serenity (town name) user Senniursa!
> 
> fc SW-1812-0520-2728 I have pink tulips if you'd like one (fully grown or plucked up 2 u!)



One fully grown one would be fantastic thank you!



Jaden said:


> Would love to be a turnip-ionaire! My Island's name is Moon with user Jaden



I will be ready for the both of you in about 5-7minutes. Will send a PM with the Dodo Code! Please like this post if you're still ready and available.


----------



## Roar (Mar 28, 2020)

Bora Bora + Confuses

I would love to visit to sell turnips!


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 28, 2020)

I will not be doing anymore requests after this post! Anyone before this will have their turn in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jozial said:


> I'd like to come, please!
> 
> I'm Sylph from Serenity





encrown said:


> hi! id like to visit if you dont mind. im gyunu from eifersucht!





H2406 said:


> I would love to come as well - Hardy from Haradise



Group 3 for 3 people!

I will send a PM once I am ready for you. I'll estimate around 8-10 minutes from now. Please like the comment if you're still ready and available~


----------



## Senni (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd like to come visit, I was among the first second or third group based on posting time I think ; ;


----------



## Roar (Mar 28, 2020)

I had posted prior to cut-off, may I still join please?!?


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 28, 2020)

Senni said:


> I'd like to come visit, I was among the first second or third group based on posting time I think ; ;



I PM'd you, please check it. Jaden's already over

- - - Post Merge - - -



Roar said:


> I had posted prior to cut-off, may I still join please?!?



If you posted before my post, your turn will come up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This session is taking a bit longer, sorry~ I think it'll be another 5 minutes.


----------



## Jaden (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks s o much! Now I can finally afford the pretty inclines and bridges Q_Q woohoo


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 28, 2020)

Jaden said:


> Thanks s o much! Now I can finally afford the pretty inclines and bridges Q_Q woohoo



You're welcome!

For group 3, so sorry! It's taking a while longer than anticipated. I'm guessing 5 minutes from now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tophergasm said:


> Heyo! Sent you a PM but i figured I’d get in line here too. I’m Boochugal from The Moment!





SooShee said:


> My name is SooShee and im from Orenji!





Awhburn said:


> Hi,
> Can I please sell turnips at your island? I’m Nadine from Willowtide



(Posting this @ 1245pm est).
Hi~ You 3 are the next group. I will send a PM when ready. If all goes well, it will be in about 10 minutes! Please like this post to indicate if you're still available.


----------



## jozial (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks again <3 very kind of you


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 28, 2020)

Roar said:


> Bora Bora + Confuses
> 
> I would love to visit to sell turnips!



You will be part of the last group! All by yourself >w< ~~ About 10-15minutes.
If anyone in the previous groups or new persons wants to come for this round, I will accept two more in this group before finishing off. Let me know!


----------



## Ireuna (Mar 28, 2020)

Can i come


----------



## Awhburn (Mar 28, 2020)

Thank you so much <3


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 28, 2020)

Ready for Roar + Ireuna

Going to PM you shortly! If anyone else posts shortly after this, I'll add you into the group.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ireuna said:


> Can i come



Please let me know your town name + char!


----------



## Ireuna (Mar 28, 2020)

Gracelia said:


> Ready for Roar + Ireuna
> 
> Going to PM you shortly! If anyone else posts shortly after this, I'll add you into the group.
> 
> ...


Penguin from sumikko


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 28, 2020)

Gates are opened for you two.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 28, 2020)

Are you still accepting people? If not, that is fine!


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 28, 2020)

Hermione Granger said:


> Are you still accepting people? If not, that is fine!



Will PM you. After this I am done for now~ Thank you all!


----------



## Roar (Mar 28, 2020)

Thank you so very much! Extremely kind of you, much appreciated!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 28, 2020)

Gracelia said:


> Will PM you. After this I am done for now~ Thank you all!



Thank you! ;v;


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 28, 2020)

Roar said:


> Thank you so very much! Extremely kind of you, much appreciated!



Did you manage to come over? I know Ireuna did o: I'll be opened few more minutes for the last two.


----------

